# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  اپسیلون چقدر است؟

## life24

با سلام و وقت بخیر
دوستان کلا اپسیلون چه مقدار هست؟ یعنی ما چقدر میتونیم در نظر بگیریم؟
هر رقمی که بخواهیم؟؟؟ اگر ای نطور هست چرا به جای اپسیلون مثلا n نزاشته..
چون در مثال طرف گفته اپسیلون اینجا 1 میگیریم.

----------


## ali-sha

اپسیلون به عددی گفته میشه که صفر نیست اما به صفر بسیار نزدیکه و اینکه مثبت هست

----------


## life24

> اپسیلون به عددی گفته میشه که صفر نیست اما به صفر بسیار نزدیکه و اینکه مثبت هست


خوب اینجا 1 در نظر گرفته و در شرط هم گفته اپسیلون بزرگ تر از 0
یعنی پس 100 هم میتونه باشه. 1 میلیون هم میتونه باشه..؟

----------


## ali-sha

اپسیلون از هر عدد کوچکی کوچک تر است حتی از یک.

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*این عدد برابر با 0.0007 است*

----------


## Alir3zaa

اپسیلون به دلتا ربط داره. هرقدر دلتا بزرگ باشه اپسیلون هم بزرگ میشه

----------


## Available

> با سلام و وقت بخیر
> دوستان کلا اپسیلون چه مقدار هست؟ یعنی ما چقدر میتونیم در نظر بگیریم؟
> هر رقمی که بخواهیم؟؟؟ اگر ای نطور هست چرا به جای اپسیلون مثلا n نزاشته..
> چون در مثال طرف گفته اپسیلون اینجا 1 میگیریم.


اپسیلون بستگی به دقتت داره 
چون میزان تغییرات یا طول بازتو نشون میده 
باید ببینی که چقدر نیاز داری که دقیق باشی 
مثلا تو حد باید پایین بگیری تا عددی که بدست میاد دقیق تر باشه 
بعضی وقتا سوال با دقت پایین هم جواب قابل قبولی میده

----------


## Azadi

> خوب اینجا 1 در نظر گرفته و در شرط هم گفته اپسیلون بزرگ تر از 0
> یعنی پس 100 هم میتونه باشه. 1 میلیون هم میتونه باشه..؟


بله چرا که نه. حالا دوستان توضیحات رو گفتن ولی به طور کلی بستگی داره شما با چه دقتی داری نگاه می‌کنی.
بعدها وقتی مثلا یه مسئله فیزیک رو می‌خوای حل کنی که در مقیاس میلی‌متر صحبت می‌کنی، شاید شرایط و خواسته‌های اون جوری باشه که ۱۰ متر بی‌نهایت محسوب بشه اونجا. قضیه اپسیلون هم همینه.

----------

